# Paco is home!



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

I picked my gorgeous Paco up this morning and we have just got home, he is perfect! i have taken a couple of quick snaps before he settled down. 
Look how gorgeous he is..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Paco is amazingly adorable!! What a cute little face!

I hope he's prepared to be spoiled.  

Congrats & thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is more than gorgeous. Little face, little feet. Those ears!!!!!!!!!!! The color!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Lucky you!  He's stunning!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new hedgie, he is adorable and perfect!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Look at my perfect paco, these show his colour much more as they are taken without a flash


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is beautiful.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

He is so gorgeous! LOVE that sweet face!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love the pictures. He's precious!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

ohhhhh soooo cute!! i just love his ears!!!


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks i cant believe how quickly he has settled in he is great! anyone know what colour he is?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Are the eyes ruby? In some of the pics they look ruby so i'd take a guess and say ruby eyed cinnicot. The light colors are very hard for me to tell,Hedgiepets or Bryan would know.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah he has ruby eyes. he is down as a ruby eyed cot but lots of people keep telling me champagne. so i have no idea really. thanks larry


----------

